# C900 PVC as Water Service Pipe



## Code Quaffer (Aug 31, 2018)

I am curious if anyone has done a deep-dive into C900 as Water Service Pipe?
If I look at the 2012, 15, and 18 IPC, as per table 605.3, the only allowable PVC must meet the following standards:
Polyvinyl chloride (PVC) plastic pipe ASTM D 1785; ASTM D 2241; ASTM D 2672; CSA B137.3

Now, C900 by definition meets the AWWA C900 standard.

ASTM D 1785 is a PVC pipe standard, with no reference to joining methods afaik. So it seems like it should be able to meet that, whether it does as part of the C900 standard, or separately.

ASTM D 2241 is very similar to D1785.

ASTM D 2672 is probably the killer: it's about solvent cement connections, so any gasket-sealed pipe system will naturally not qualify. So by this criteria, C900 is out.

CSA B137.3 addresses PVC pipe & fittings, with various joining methods ("moulded, solvent-cemented, or threaded"), but the language in the summaries I can access does not make it clear if gasketed qualifies.

I'm going to stop there: I think there are other standards for the gasketed joining systems, but as far as I can tell they aren't in the codes yet. I wonder if anyone knows more about this.

thanks!


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2018)

If it is the same c900

I think it is used all the time to include for fire sprinkler mains??


Do you want to define “water service”


----------



## Code Quaffer (Aug 31, 2018)

Water service pipe is the piping going from the meter at/near water main, belonging to the utility company, into the house. The definition in the International Plumbing Code is under Water Pipe:
Water service pipe. The pipe from the water main or
other source of potable water supply, or from the meter
when the meter is at the public right of way, to the water
distribution system of the building served.


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2018)

Thinking c900 would not be used for that ??


----------



## Code Quaffer (Sep 1, 2018)

Well, I'm pretty sure the C900 industry would like it to be used for that, but they are not ever going to meet the standards that are in the International construction codes for water service pipe right now, because it appears to be mentioned right in the quoted standards that it has to be solvent-welded, and C900 is gasketed. I'm curious about how hard they've tried to get that changed, and why it hasn't been: "inertia" is a very likely correct answer, but of course, maybe they really don't perform as well...
I posted here hoping to find someone who knows more of the inside story, but... not yet!
Thanks anyway!


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2018)

Maybe the smallest size is four inch???

Not sure they make it any smaller


----------



## Code Quaffer (Sep 1, 2018)

I think you might be right, but that's fine for larger water services: it's often 4" or bigger. It may be that it's not that fun to transfer to/from C900, that is, joining it with the rest of the pipes in the building.


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2018)

Code Quaffer said:


> I think you might be right, but that's fine for larger water services: it's often 4" or bigger. It may be that it's not that fun to transfer to/from C900, that is, joining it with the rest of the pipes in the building.




I am not a plumber or plumb inspector ::




But you do not need to run a four inch pipe from the street to a house


----------



## Code Quaffer (Sep 1, 2018)

Not for a house: that's why I said "larger water services": i.e. a commercial building, or a multifamily building. They can be quite a bit bigger than that.
For an IRC house, typical sizes are more like 1".


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2018)

Around here c900 is normally used for city water mains


----------

